# die Leute klassenmässig zu bestimmen



## Xira

¿Alguien me podría ayudar, explicando el significado de _klassenmässig? La frase sería: die Leute klassenmässig zu bestimmen_
_Vielen Dank._


----------



## jordi picarol

Klassenmässig= por clases (sociales)
Clasificar a la gente por clases.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Estopa

Podría referirse a las clases de un colegio.

Determinar a qué clase pertenece la gente

Sin contexto es difícil saberlo.


----------



## jordi picarol

Puede ser, puede ser. Pero con la de palabras que hay para referirse a la "gente" que va a clase y lo concreta que suele ser la lengua alemana parece un poco raro, la verdad.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Estopa

jordi picarol said:


> Puede ser, puede ser. Pero con la de palabras que hay para referirse a la "gente" que va a clase y lo concreta que suele ser la lengua alemana parece un poco raro, la verdad.
> Saludos
> Jordi


 
Sí, es posible. Sin contexto es difícil saber a qué se refieren.

De todos modos "bestimmen" tampoco significa clasificar, como propones tú. Con ese sentido seguramente habrían usado "einteilen". No es fácil interpretar el texto.


----------



## jordi picarol

Estopa said:


> Sí, es posible. Sin contexto es difícil saber a qué se refieren.
> 
> De todos modos "bestimmen" tampoco significa clasificar, como propones tú. Con ese sentido seguramente habrían usado "einteilen". No es fácil interpretar el texto.


-
http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=bestimmen&in=&kbd=es&l=dees
Se ve que no consultamos los mismos diccionarios. < ... >
Saludos
Jordi
< ... >


----------



## Estopa

jordi picarol said:


> -
> http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=bestimmen&in=&kbd=es&l=dees
> Se ve que no consultamos los mismos diccionarios. < ... >
> Saludos
> Jordi


 
< ... > 

Determinar a qué clase pertenece alguien o algo puede significar lo mismo que "clasificar" en muchos contextos (la palabra "clase" va ya incluida en el término "clasificar"), pero no en todos. Sigo pensando que aquí habrían usado "einteilen" (u otro sinónimo) con ese sentido. ¿No te parece redundante decir "clasificar por clases"? Solamente por eso yo habría evitado el término "clasificar".

A ver si Xira da un poco de contexto.


----------

